# Mole? Snake? .... yup .... Mole.



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qihv1pS5Ivg[/media]


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

We do get moles as we live next to a wooded area. They really can rip up a great looking lawn in a hurry. I've gotten better at catching them in the act, and nabbing them, but you have to devote a few hours to the hunt. Gently pressing down the runs and waiting silently with a spade, walking quietly over the next few hours as they work to re-establish their runs. When you see them working, sneak up behind them and jab in the spade and scoop them up and out onto the lawn. Be quick as they can burrow back underground in a matter of seconds.

This year, on June 4th, I put down Bayer Complete Insect killer. You never really know how well this stuff works. Last week I did notice some short mole trails over near our raised bed garden, an area that did not get treated as it is covered in mulch. It confused me that this mole had not even once ventured out into the main yard to feed.

Then yesterday, after thinking about it, I'm theorizing that the mole made the above ground trails "sniffing" for signs of insect life below, and only finding one spot near the curb ... a short tunnel that only went less than 2 feet. He crawled to the curb, dug, exited out the same hole, then ventured above ground again. Finding no life, he eventually returned back over to the garden area ... all above ground.

A theory anyway.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qihv1pS5Ivg[/media]


What did you do with it after you caught it?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> What did you do with it after you caught it?


I killed it and buried it back in the same hole. Some claim this deters other moles. I'm not sure if that's true.


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

"The Godfather" music led me to believe the mole now sleeps with the fish.


----------

